# winter wonderland?



## flemish lops (Nov 11, 2011)

I woke up Wednesday morning, planning on seeing the usual green/brown grass, and autumn leaves hanging on the trees, but the scenery seemed to be different......
































I thought I would take a few pictures and post them on here since they looked so neat, but then I had to wait since the electricity went out on Wednesday at 1:00 PM and finally came on at about 6:00 PM Friday.
I shouldn't complain though Connectcut has been without electricity for about... 9 days now?


----------



## elevan (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 12, 2011)

What beautiful pictures. I want snow so bad. But then my goats will yell and scream at me and my chickens will too.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 15, 2011)

I gotta admit it's pretty, but yall just keep that stuff up there, tho I know ya won't.  

You folks always send it rolling south as ugly brown floodwater when it melts.  

Unusually early snowstorms and a NOAA/NWS predicted US winter that's the same as last winter does not bode well for the Missouri, Ohio, and Mississippi River valleys next spring, especially considering that USCOE has not been able to repair the levee damage from last year's floods yet.   

Ever the pessimist...


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 15, 2011)

greybeard said:
			
		

> I gotta admit it's pretty, but yall just keep that stuff up there, tho I know ya won't.
> 
> You folks always send it rolling south as ugly brown floodwater when it melts.
> 
> ...


Nope ever the realist.   Shame about the levees.  Our problem here in New Jersey are failing dams, owned by the State.  Lots of flooding problems occurred because of these State forgotten dams.  

See I'm considered a "Kill Joy" too.  Bringing up the obvious is something FROWNED upon here.  Oh well.  


BTW, absolutely beautiful pictures.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 15, 2011)

love it, Thanks for sharing.  We had a similar snow fall here on the east coast a couple weeks ago, and we lost power for around 12 hours, like you I was thankful it wasn't for days like some other folks had further up the east coast.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful Pictures! Sorry to hear about those crazy power outages though.


----------



## flemish lops (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks. All went well from the power being out, we just need to stock back up on candles and lamp oil.


----------

